# Got engaged! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya last night! I actually bought the ring.... LOL

but there is a reason... see.... my bf had i had been together for almosy 7 years now and i think i had shot him down at least 5-6 times.. He'd always propose with an onion ring or a candy ring...or a sauter ring... or... whatever was round and would be funny at the time. lol

I am not really traditional.. or even thought i would get married. It was just one of those things i decided that wouldnt happen a long time ago. So it took me a long time to figure out exactly why he wanted to marry me..  plus so many people break up and all that.. i really wanted to put some time in... not rush into anything.. ya know?

Well so.. last week he asked me to marry him again. I said no... so he says.. "well thats it then... you'll have to ask me.." 

and we had just worked through some really bad luck, and i worked through some feelings n stuff... and i thought. Omg.. i wanna ask him.
So off to Wiki i went cause i dont know SH*T about weddings or engagment... 

Apparently the only time a woman can ask a man is on feb 29th i think... No friggin way i was gunna wait that long so i started looking up engagment rings.. I initially wanted to get one for him... but noone makes them? LOL I am sure any old band would be okay.. but then i thought, he is kinda picky when it comes to that stuff.. if he wants one. he can pick out one like i did.

So... i left early for work and ran to the jewlers... I told the lady and she giggled at me.. but apparently lots of ladies do this too? LOL maybe she was just trying to make me feel better...

I was supposed to do this sat but i couldnt wait. I told bob i wanted to go for a drive which we enjoy doing so we did... I drove down to the place where i said 'yes' to him. He had asked me the week before if i would go steady and i said i didnt have an answer yet. (He had been asking for over a year..O_O)

So this was the place I was gunna ask him if he would ask me to marry him.... (say that three times..rofl)

So as i am eating my fries i said.. "Ooohh i found that thing you had been looking for the in glove thinger?" 

"what thing?..." 

"That thing you know? you lost??...." **Hides stupid grin with fry box**

So he opens up the glove box and see's this lil purple box... He takes it and slides out the classic velevt box and goes.. "Ohh you bought me a ring?... " He looks at it an says..."A womans ring?"

LOL So then i told him my big story of how he has to ask me cause i cant and wont ask him.. It took a moment to sink in.. I swear his eyes had watered up but it was dark. LOL

So he asked and i said yes!!  Yaaayyy!
SO thats my freakin happy rant!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

What a cute story!!!! Congrats Jen! I wish you both all the happiness in the world. 

Now come over and get some cherry shrimp as an engagement present! LOL Surely he cannot refuse an engagement present can he? ROFL Nope he can't! Its in the rules...

PS
If its not in the rules can you write it in please. 

k'thanxbye


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Big Congrats! You'll have a great story to tell at your 50th anniversary  

If your family is anything like mine, I'm sure you got sick of the "When are you guys going to get married" questions. Now you are going to get the "Have you set a date" questions!

Congrats to your fiancé as well of course


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Very true!!!


OOoooo ... he cant say no!

Omg Mac.. if its not "when are you getting married.." Its..."When are you gunna have kids?!"

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## syz (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats

I just recently got engaged too after 6 years of dating and knowing each other for about 11 years. 

I also was waiting for the right time and the right time was taking longer than she liked. So I said that I don't plan on doing it anytime soon and if you are in a rush than you are more than welcome to do it. But she believes that guys can only do so. 

Eventually I found the right time and was tired of heard "whens the wedding" from friends and family so I bought the ring, took her on an east coast trip and popped the question in Charlottetown, PEI. 

The funny part is that she was sort of expecting or more hoping that it would happen on the trip. But about 2 hours before it actually happened, we had a talk in which I said that its not the right time as we both just started school again, money blahblahblahblahblahblah etc. So I really knocked it out of her head as if it wasn't happening for the next 3 years. And two hours later the story was a little different. 

Congrats, again.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey Congrats! I have the feeling that he is a lucky guy!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

syz said:


> Congrats
> 
> I just recently got engaged too after 6 years of dating and knowing each other for about 11 years.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS X2!!!!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> LOL Very true!!!
> 
> OOoooo ... he cant say no!
> 
> ...


He's too busy collecting every unusual cichlid he hears about


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHAHA!! i did the same!! He didnt think i was interested for like another 5 years HEhehe..

Congrats!! :3


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations Jess and Syz!!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL, that was sneaky of you people, but I think it's pretty romantic. Congratulations to the both of you.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> LOL Very true!!!
> 
> OOoooo ... he cant say no!
> 
> ...


Oh ya, got that one too. The night of our wedding! We said we were going to wait a couple years but only lasted 6 months!

We were together for 8 years before the engagement and we were very good friends for at least a few years before we got together.


----------



## kwonger81 (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats! Good luck on the wedding planning (you'll need it!)

Jeff.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats Ciddian. That's a sweet storey.
WRT marriage after 35 years with the same partner it has ups and downs, but mostly UP.
Best wishes


----------

